# Puppy weight at 12 weeks



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

I know I've seen this question before, but what did your golden puppy weigh at 12 weeks? Fergus had his 2nd round of shots today and weighed in at 21.5 Lbs. His paws are massive and his legs are getting long. I think we have another big boy on our hands.....here are a few pictures of him and Sheamus!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

It's been so long since we've had a puppy, that I don't have a clue of what is normal. Just wanted to write and tell you how beautiful Fergus and Sheamus are!! Just love their names as well!


----------



## lisa.combs23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Finn is 2 days shy of 12 weeks and weighs 24 pounds! I think both him and Fergus are going to be big boys for sure :


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Yup, he's a big one. We THOUGHT Ozzy would be big (he was the biggest in his litter and his dad was pretty big) but he's growth has slowed down alot. At 15 weeks he's probably about 26 pounds or so. Ozzy has long legs but looks a bit scrawny compared your your pictures of Fergus.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Your puppy sure is cute. Every dog is different. Mine weighed 30 lbs at 6 months and is 58-60 lbs as a 4 year old. So I'm guessing he will be a larger dog.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

He is a big boy! Oakley was about 18lbs at 12 weeks. Now at almost 24 weeks he is 46lbs. Your dogs are so handsome


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh my goodness---My Bella at 12 wks weighted 21 lbs, and she's a girl! LOL! Not over weight, just lotsa good bone and a big blocky head! She is growing into that big ole head as we speak. This is Bella at 12 weeks.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I was so busy complimenting my own dog : I forgot to say....BOTH your dogs are beautiful! I love the color difference between them. Cute-Cute! I think your boy will be just fine--and is probably about mid-range in weight for his age based on a non-formal chart I saw online.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Great photographs everyone. 
At 10 weeks Bonnie was 18.5 lbs. I'm not sure if this is big for age or not, but she is very feminine looking and not too plump - She is now 12 weeks and must be over 20-lbs., but I haven't weighed her lately. 
She is still on her 4 meals per day, but I think she can probably move onto 3 meals soon. Does anyone know at what age it is advised to reduce from 4 to 3 meals?


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

I've never had a 12wo pup before, so I have no idea about the weight! :

But, I had to comment that your dogs are gorgeous!!! Love the names - my youngest son is Seamus.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@aerolor 

Since 10 weeks old I have only fed 2 meals a day. I know folks who fed 3 meals a day and they stopped at 4 months and moved to 2. I'm sure everyone has their opinion on this.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

rhondas said:


> @aerolor
> 
> Since 10 weeks old I have only fed 2 meals a day. I know folks who fed 3 meals a day and they stopped at 4 months and moved to 2. I'm sure everyone has their opinion on this.


Thanks Rhondas. I think I should have added that I split her total daily amount of food into four meals. When I collected her she was on 3 meals, but my vet advised that she should be on 4 - He was probably thinking about overloading a small stomach with large meals, especially if fed on dry kibbles.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank weighed 25 lbs. at 13 weeks. He's now 2 y.o. and weighs around 70 lbs.


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

At 13 weeks Sadie weighed 19.2 lbs. Boys are larger than girls so that sounds about right. My vet told me to double her 4 month weight and that will be a good estimate for adult size. Sadie was 32 lbs so we will be at about 60 - 65 lbs at full size. Her mom was 21 1/2 inches high so we thought she may be on the smaller size like her mom.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

*be careful for hip health*



aerolor said:


> Great photographs everyone.
> At 10 weeks Bonnie was 18.5 lbs. I'm not sure if this is big for age or not, but she is very feminine looking and not too plump - She is now 12 weeks and must be over 20-lbs., but I haven't weighed her lately.
> She is still on her 4 meals per day, but I think she can probably move onto 3 meals soon. Does anyone know at what age it is advised to reduce from 4 to 3 meals?


Keep the frequency of meals high (as long as you still have enough time between exercise/play time). We feed are adults 3 times a day, only for enough time before/after exercise to let their breathing go back to normal. But since heavy exercise should be avoided in dogs younger then two, I would keep her at 4 meals a day, but watch the portion size. Also if she is growing too fast, it can be good to switch to adult food before the age of one. That is an individual decision though.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Brady is now 13 weeks 2 days . He weighed in at 24.5 pounds yesterday.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

although I should add that the reason the frequency should be high, is for a good balanced metabolism (just as in humans), but also to avoid bloat, which can be common in goldens that love food. A smaller meal will decrease the speed a dog ingests it's food and also decrease the size the stomach expands to. Also be careful about adding water to dry kibbles, this can sometimes increase the risk for bloat.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Bentley was 20.1 pounds at 12 weeks. Your boys are gorgeous. I love the picture of them both smiling.


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Sweetie was 18 lbs at 12 weeks. Now at 18 weeks she's 31 lbs. They grow so quickly!!!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

kdowningxc said:


> ... Also be careful about adding water to dry kibbles, this can sometimes increase the risk for bloat.


I think there is nothing wrong to moisten the dry kibbles, just make sure the food doesn't contain citric acid as a preservative, which can be a risk for a bloat when mixed with water.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

My boy, canon, turned 12 weeks on Sunday and he was 19 pounds. Growing like a weed!


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Our girl is turning 12 weeks this Friday. Today we went to the vet and she's 18.6 lbs. I think she'll be close to 19 lbs come Friday. 

They sure grow fast!


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

Love their smiley faces, your pup looks like a strong and healthy boy and very, very cute! Can't recall what Rupert weighed and that was only 5 weeks ago but he is now 17 weeks and about 43 lbs. long and large.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Spirit and Aspen were 12 weeks old yesterday (Wed). I weighed Spirit and he was 25 pounds even... and he'd not eaten much all day! Aspen is a tad lighter, but I didn't weigh her.


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

kdowningxc said:


> Keep the frequency of meals high (as long as you still have enough time between exercise/play time). We feed are adults 3 times a day, only for enough time before/after exercise to let their breathing go back to normal. But since heavy exercise should be avoided in dogs younger then two, I would keep her at 4 meals a day, but watch the portion size. Also if she is growing too fast, it can be good to switch to adult food before the age of one. That is an individual decision though.


Thanks for your reply kdowningxc - looking at the ages and weights of some of the puppies in this thread Bonnie seems fine for 12 weeks. It's amazing how fast they grow and you have to be sure to get it right - turn around and they are grown up. :wavey:


----------



## Tammy (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought my Dusty was big. He's 14 weeks tomorrow & weighed 20 pounds at his vet appt today.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I believe Beamer was around the 18 lb mark at 12 weeks. He was a bit on the smaller size when we got him at 8 weeks and only 8.6lbs. He is now 14 weeks and 23.5lbs


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

George is 12 weeks today and we just weighed him and he's 17.5 lbs


----------



## bcbenson (Jan 12, 2011)

Benson was 23lbs when we got him at 11 weeks. He's 10 months old now and weighs a bit over 70 lbs.

I found this site helpful to gauge Benson's growth: 
Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts

He was in the largest (or above) category up until about 8 months, then his growth slowed and he's now average.


----------



## Chipper26 (Jun 19, 2011)

My puppy was just weighed 2 days shy of turning 13 weeks and weighted 17.5 pounds. Seems like our Duncan is one the small side right now.


----------



## Love Cassidy (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm a worried worried mess now reading these. Althea went to the vet for her second round of shots yesterday (12 weeks) and is only 14 pounds. The vet did a full work up of blood work and things came back normal. The vet wants to do a UA and a deworming (even though her stool sample came back negative) to make sure everything is ok. She was the 9th puppy out of 9 in the litter. We feed her 1/2 cup three times a day. I'm just sick with worry.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Every dog grows at a different rate and she might be a smaller golden.
My earlier post said that my now 4 year old Male golden was 30 lbs at 6 months old.
At 10 weeks he was 12 lbs and as an adult he is always between 58 and 60lb.

Check out Rhonda Hovan's slow growth study for Goldens. I believe at 12 weeks a puppy should be between 15 and 16lb. 

If I were you I wouldn't worry. My vet wasn't worried when my golden was on the smaller side. It's healthier in the long run also.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Hang in there! Althea looks so cute!

Somethings that come to mind... was Althea weighed at the same vet, on the same scale before? Sometimes scales can be off.. and even if it's only 2 or 3 pounds... that's a huge difference at this low weight. 

Sounds like you vet is taking some proactive measures. The breeder had our pups on de-wormers automatically, and the round of vaccinations and stuff from our vet included dewormers through 4 months (one more round I think for us yet).


----------



## Retriever123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful Dogs!!

Well I guess Maya is really big then, we just took her in to see the Vet yesterday, she weighed in at 27 pounds, she is 13 weeks old, I couldn't believe it. She gets lots of exercise, is eating only her dog food, the Vet did not say anything about her being overweight, so I guess she will just be a big girl. Her mom was very petite, and the picture I saw of her dad, showed him to be just a medium sized male.

Maybe she is just getting all of her weight and height now, and then will slow down, maybe not.


----------



## Love Cassidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for reply...she was weighed at the same vet, but different scales. The vet, I think, is very good and just taking precautions to rule everything out. She may just be on the smaller side, too.


----------



## mrssp (Jun 6, 2011)

We just weighed in at the vet tonight and Baxter was 20.5lbs. The vet says she thought he was looking pretty thin though and could stand to gain a few pounds.


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

OK, NOW I have a 12wo!! She was 19.1lbs at her 12w visit.

I want to frame the pictures of your dogs!! I just love them so...


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Olivia weighed 21lb6 oz at the vet on Tuesday and that was 2 days shy of 12 weeks. She's not fat, but long and lanky.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

Molly was about 14 1/2 lbs at 12 weeks (only 1/2 lb bigger)--she was and still is on the smaller side. I'm sure the tests will be fine. Maybe the vet will up her food intake a bit for a short while. I believe I was feeding her about the same amount as you are feeding your pup. Molly is 1 year old now and weighs in at about 52lbs. I think she will settle in at a big-girl weight of about 55-58lbs.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! He is gorgeous! He looks a lot like my Nyah. At 12 weeks she was the same weight and yes her paws are massive as well and legs have grown long over night which is weird because both of her parent's are small... aparently she was the biggest in the litter. Haha


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I just had BaWaaJige to the vet today he is 12 wks and 5days and is a whopping 29.10#. He is not fat in fact the vet thought he was a little thin he is tall about 16-17in at the shoulder. His daddy is a big boy and mom is average.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

General V said:


> I just had BaWaaJige to the vet today he is 12 wks and 5days and is a whopping 29.10#. He is not fat in fact the vet thought he was a little thin he is tall about 16-17in at the shoulder. His daddy is a big boy and mom is average.


 I thought Oscar is big  He was 25 lbs at 12 weeks and not fat at all. His paws and shoulder are massive. I think it also depends how much exercise your dog is getting every day. Oscar walks on leash about an hour every day, play off leash with other dog, do obedience training, retrieving, swimming and play alot with kids and on his own, so I think all those pounds are from the muscles, not from fat.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes he is muscle cause he gets a lot of exercise in a day. 2x a wk he goes swimming. Everyday he plays out in our dog park with Prada for about 2-3 hrs. He plays fetch in the morning and at night and we work on obedience training everyday too.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Edgar was a little over 28 pounds at 12 weeks and a little over 16 inches tall. At 13 weeks he weighed in at 30.6 pounds and about 17 inches tall.


----------



## Elle (May 18, 2014)

*1 1/2 Cups of Food*

Is 1 1/2 cups of food per day enough for a golden puppy that age? Mine on average eats much more than that! His food intake goes up and down a little due to growth spurts and activity level though. He's 13 weeks and weighs 27lbs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Whoa, that is heavy for a 13 week old. Is he a big puppy? You should be able to comfortably feel his ribs without having to push in, just by running your hands over his ribs. 
At 13 weeks, I was feeding 2 cups of food a day, a few weeks later 2 1/2 cups and my pup now 6 months is still not getting more than that and he is right on target. He weighs 44 pounds today. A pup should not gain more than 2 pounds per week.


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

My Reba weighed 21 at 12 wks also, she's 27 pounds now at 14 weeks tomorrow, she's going to be a big girl,I think she grows taller every time she sleeps,lol


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

At 14 weeks my girl is weighing in at 21 lbs growing like a weed of course.


----------



## Pohuehue (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow some gorgeous puppy photos on here, love them. 

I've been looking for a thread like this, as I'm a tad confused as to why my girl is so big. Laska is 29 pounds at 12 weeks, 9 pounds bigger than her brothers, but she is only fed 2 cups of dry puppy food per day. She's quite tall, 17 inches at the shoulder, and she gets a lot of exercise. 

I'd love to know if those of you with big pups noticed a slow down in their growth at some stage.
Kat.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max's rapid growth ended around 6 to 7 months of age. He continued to grow until he was about 15 months old. He then "filled-out" until he was around 2 years old. He is now 28+ inches tall at the shoulder and 140 pounds. First picture is 5 months old, second picture is 4 years old. BTW, when we got him at 11 weeks, he was much bigger than the other puppy left in the litter.

I would not worry too much about how big Laska will be. Max came from a breeding where the sire was quite large. I have noticed on the forum that many dogs grow very quickly, but then slow way down. Max is the exception.


----------



## Pohuehue (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Maxsdad, Max is a beautiful big fella. They seem quite similar, Laska was also the biggest in the litter and the sire was huge. I will stop stressing about her enormousness now until at least her next weigh in.
Anyway she'll need to be big as her huge paws would look stupid on a small dog.


----------



## Adalia (Aug 27, 2014)

My Bamboo went to the vet last week for vaccine shots and he weighs 18.5 lbs. he's 11 weeks now and will turn 12 this aug 12. What a lovely dogs you have. So adorable!!!


----------

